# F115 Yamaha thermostat location



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Could someone direct me to the thermostat on a 2008 f115 4 stroke.
Thanks in advance.
Shipoke


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

No. 8 on this drawing on a 2005 F115. Probably the same location on yours.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Remove shroud on top. You will see it near the back of the motor.


----------

